# Thoughts on this "Sherry Cervi" Bit



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

So its a Sherry Cervi dogbone bit.

Heres a link to it:

Sherry Cervi Diamond Lifter Short Shank Twisted Wire DogBone - The Tack Stop

A friend of mine uses it on her barrel horse because she has a sensitive mouth. I'm not a bit expert and I've no experience with this bit, so I am not sure entirely what to respond to it. I was reading about bits the other day and she goes "Does it mention my bit?" and the article didn't, so I figured I would post a thread and ask you all what you thought about it.

And here's the picture itself:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Just a quick add-on, if it gets good reviews I think I'm going to get myself one.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

If she's truly sensitive mouthed, then she doesn't need a twisted wire, and is improperly bitted.

SS Dog Bone FuturityWestern Snaffle Bit 5in - Statelinetack.com

^This bit I use and love. It's basically the same, except it's a smooth mouthpiece. My geldings always been a happy camper in this, and I'll never use any different curb on him.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, that's the bit for a hard-mouthed horse, not a sensitive one. It is, however, a better-balanced and more barrel-appropriate bit than the Wonder you posted in another thread. Have you read my thread on bits, located in my signature? I'm coming from a former barrel racer's perspective, so perhaps you'll find some of that info useful.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh, and the one DejaVu posted is really not the same as the one you posted at all. It's a good bit, but it has a totally different action. No gag, for one, and far more leverage pressure due to the difference in shank/purchase length.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks....I've just been bit-searching like mad for something and figured that a thread about this bit could help both me, and my friend in question ^^ I'll definately read the article in your siggy too.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

What exactly are you trying to accomplish with this horse, how much training has it had, how good/experienced is the rider, etc. etc. etc.? Have a video by any chance?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My honest-to-God opinion - you couldn't get that bit within 100 yards of my tack collection, except as maybe a show piece. A twisted bit adds concentrated pressure to the sensitive bars of the horse's mouth and lips and controls through pain. The gag action, leverage and purchase of this bit make my mouth sore just thinking about it.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Oh, and the one DejaVu posted is really not the same as the one you posted at all. It's a good bit, but it has a totally different action.


I was referring to the mouthpiece more than anything else. I had twisted wire for a sensitive horse on my mind. :-o I should have cited what I was trying to say better.





bubba13 said:


> No gag, for one, and far more leverage pressure due to the difference in shank/purchase length.


Correct.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

EDITl This was in respond to Bubba13 btw ^^

I'm afraid I don't have a video...

She's a barrel horse, 8 yrs old...I've been patterning her on Gymkhana. She's very far along in her training, in the effect that she has been run before and I would put her at least in the 2D at this point and with a really assertive rider she could very easily make the 1D. 

I barrel race a lot, but a horse of this caliber is differant to me. The horses I was riding before were very, very good horses but this mare has more potential than any of them so I'm trying to look at every single option with her before picking a bit. Like I said in that other thread, the owner put her in that Wonder bit and she works okay in it, but taking it out is a nightmare...and its ONLY with that bit. I've had several snaffles and a Myler curb in her mouth and she was quiet with those, but doesn't work as well. In the sense that, he has a rebellious personality and although she has been getting better since I've been working on it, the snaffle doesn't bite enough on her mouth but the wonder bit almost seems to bite too much.

I've asked the owner about this shank myler bit I have, with a barrel mouthpiece which I used on my Anglo Arab gelding to run in that he LOVED, but she pretty much gave me a "Hell no" on it so I'm hoping to appease her by finding something else. xD


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Oops, more posts in between--addressing JDI's post here:

I can't disagree on the twisted part--though as I've said before I find it less of an issue than you do, as it is not actually rough/sharp/abrasive and won't be particularly painful so long as you aren't yanking it laterally in a seesaw motion--but, in this bit's defense, the gag is not all that significant for a whole lot of poll pressure or tightening on the cheeks, and the curb leverage would be fairly small, given the equality in lengths between shank and purchase.

In short, it's not nearly as horrific as it looks at first glance, though I'm not sure it would be my first go-to bit, and I passed up an opportunity to purchase one cheaply.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Huh, Sorrel, I actually would have suggested a Myler-type bit. She's running through the snaffle--am I recalling correctly?

I've had a lot of success with this Myler Pelham:










(I don't believe the port on mine is quite that high)

As a general Western bit, with a fair amount of lift and lateral movement, I like a dogbone Argentine. More common sense than the Wonder.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> My honest-to-God opinion - you couldn't get that bit within 100 yards of my tack collection, except as maybe a show piece. A twisted bit adds concentrated pressure to the sensitive bars of the horse's mouth and lips and controls through pain. The gag action, leverage and purchase of this bit make my mouth sore just thinking about it.


My opinion exactly. No way would that thing ever even come close to entering any of my horses' mouths.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm with JDI....no way..no how would I use a bit like that.

When I was a kid I did barrel racing (I was not old enough to be good at it, but my sisters were). My family never used anything more than a mild low port curb. My sister's horse was Fl state champion barrel horse (in the 60's) and my other sister's horse was reserve state champion pole bending horse. So, I do know something about what the discipline demands.

A bit like that is a shortcut to control that should have come through better training, IMO.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

That's interesting....I never though it would be a particularly harsh bit. I know to the first glance it doesn't look very nice, but like I said I don't know enough about it to make a judgement myself.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Anybody else?  I'd love to have as many opinions as possible...Though those who have posted have already been of great help to me ^^


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with the other posters who have said that they think that bit is way too harsh. Just my .02 cents.


----------

